# Hifonics Atlas viii



## Tallen4224 (Feb 6, 2021)

I found my old hifonics atlas viii in my garage and the HF5 plug is missing. I looked inside and noticed writing that looks like a letter(or 2 letters) and a 7/94. Did makers used to initial and date the inside of amplifiers?


----------

